# Permission for hedgie in an apartment.



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I saw on another thread where someone might have had to give up their hedgie because management wouldn't allow it. (I think it worked out okay.)

I had to run it by my landlords before getting Sophie, and they didn't know what I was talking about. It was kind of a hassle, and we have a good relationship. I had the advantage of having lived here for seven problem-free years, and it still was more trouble than it needed to be.

If I had to do it again, or if I was recommending a 'getting the yes' strategy to someone else, I would urge that the word 'hedgehog' not even be used. For most people, most times, 'No' is the easiest thing to do and that is where one is likely to start from. Especially if you are immediately having to 'explain' what a hedgie is. As soon as people start hearing an explanation, they are probably leaning even harder to 'No' because it is likely the easiest thing for them. (Remember, for them the conversation is about them - not you.)

I would phrase the request simplistically, in a way that people understand and don't have to think about. If put forward as a desire to get a 'pocket pet', and 'I was looking at the cutest little cage.' (furthering the image of 'small', 'harmless', 'no reason to say no'), then the discussion should be a whole lot easier. Maybe mention that you just haven't decided - a gerbil, a hamster - 'I just can't decide. They're all so cute.' If you're smooth about it, it shouldn't be a problem to even drop 'hedgie' into the list. They won't know a hedgie from a hamster, and if it ever comes up you can honestly say that you specifically included them as one of the pocket pets you were considering. If they do catch your use of the word 'hedgie', you can just say that you don't really know a lot about them, 'They are just so cute and I saw the neatest little plastic house that would look so nice in the cage.'


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

See, our apartment complex said that as long as it's in a cage and doesn't cause a problem, it's fine.
We brought up the question with if we could have a hamster once we get all moved in.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't have an issue in getting permission in my "pet free" building. There are birds & I'm sure other caged animals here (just no dogs or cats). I agree with emphasizing the size (I said could be held in one hand [though we wouldn't for safety], full grown about the size of a soft ball, caged pet, etc etc). & of course (which I think is a positive) when Annabell came home & was settled in, my building manager came by to meet her.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I hopefully am going to be moving in the fall and I am so nervous that the apartment I have picked out is going to shoot me down immediately. But I'm pretty sure they allow dogs and cats and stuff so do I just not ask at all?


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

On the one hand, I'm a fan of 'do what you want and ask permission later'. However, with a lease situation you have obligations and I would definitely get the okay. If you don't, there will probably be trouble and you'll be on the losing side. There may be special deposits required for a pet, no matter the type, for example.

I would, however, discuss the subject in a way favorable to 'getting the yes'. Truthful, but in a way that achieves the results that you want. It worked out fine for me saying 'hedgehog' and going through all the explaining. But I would not take that route again. I have lived here a very long time and am unquestionably the best tenant they've ever had - and they were still automatically afraid to say yes and wanting to say no.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

When we moved and were signing the lease to the place we currently live in. The property management actually knew what a hedghog was and let us have Quinn in the "no pet building". He actaully came by and checked Quinn out and thought she was cool.  He doesn't know about Sasha but I don't think it would be a big deal since he was fine with hedgehogs in the building. I guess we were lucky!


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Jan 22, 2012)

A while ago before my Sonic passed, we live in an apartment. I had to explain what he was, then she proceeded to tell me to bring in papers from the vet saying he had his rabie shot.... As far as she knew i didn't bring him, and it was never brought up again lol


----------



## mollytatertot (Mar 1, 2012)

The town house I was living in when I first adopted Olive was run by a pretty strict landlord but back when we signed the lease she had mentioned that while dogs and cats were strictly prohibited that she didn't really have issues with small animals. I definitely made sure I ran it by her when I decided I wanted a hedgie and I was straight forward and told her that was what I was interested in getting and I'm not even sure she knew what I was really talking about and basically as long as it didn't smell or bother my roommates it was fine. When we moved there was another "no pets" policy but our landlords are so relaxed I told them before we signed the lease that I had my hog and they were find with it assuming it didn't smell and didn't chew up electrical wires.

I think most landlords are just concerned with any damage pets and do and it's easiest for them to say "no pets" and then rule things out on a case-by-case basis if need be. Luckily hedgies make verrrry little mess, no noise and the only odor I ever noticed was when I used pine shavings (long ago)


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I would definitely run it by your landlord. Otherwise if they find out, they can make you get rid of the pet or give you 3 weeks notice to find yourself a new home.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know how I would go about not mentioning what it was though. If I just say "a small animal" the first question they have is going to be what is it. I considered just calling it a hamster and assuming they'd never see it but that is lying and I can't do that...I have a feeling I'm just going to have to have the whole conversation and if there is a problem get my roommate who has lived there for a year already to help me out and back me up.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I would just finagle clearance for any small animal, saying that I wanted to get one but just hadn't decided which one, "Why, they are all so cute, the hamsters, the hedgies, the guinea pigs, the gerbils. Squee!"


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I had this problem just yesterday, I signed the lease on a new house! I've spent the last couple months searching for a place, so I've talked to a lot of landlords about pet policies. I try to be completely up front about hedgehogs, explaining that they are small pets, always in their cage, NOT rodents, and they don't smell. Most landlords are just concerned about smell, and then damage - rodent words like mice and rats should be avoided in these conversations.  If you think you might have a hard time with hedgies specifically for some reason, try to just get the okay on "small caged pets" and just emphasize that whatever pet it would be, wouldn't smell or ever run around loose outside its cage. I got "small caged pets" okayed on the lease yesterday, so I'm in the clear for all my pets, even my opossum.


----------

